# Id of ecuadorian spider



## aollgaard (Aug 28, 2009)

Hi,

I found this little guy in Ecuador, in the Amazionian part, and would appreciate any help towards identifying it.

Anybody?

Thank you in advance!

Asser


----------



## CID143ti (Aug 28, 2009)

Wow, that is awesome but I have no idea.  Almost doesn't look real.  Post this in the spider forum and you might get a better response.

W. Smith


----------



## TomM (Oct 25, 2009)

this spider is crazy.


----------



## tin man (Oct 25, 2009)

that would be awsome if you discovered a new species of spider


----------



## TomM (Oct 26, 2009)

http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=161947

orange tortoise spider


----------

